# Archives: JUNE POTM VOTING THREAD!.........>



## Arch (Jul 2, 2006)

Vote your favorite now for June POTM!

View Nominations Here :mrgreen:

sorry about the smilie at the end..... its suppose to say number 38..... stupid smilies


----------



## JTHphoto (Jul 2, 2006)

all of those are fantastic, it was impossible to vote for just one, but i did anyway...  good job everybody... :thumbup:


----------



## danalec99 (Jul 2, 2006)

When is the deadline for voting?


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jul 2, 2006)

lots of nice photos, was not easy to pick just one


----------



## Arch (Jul 3, 2006)

danalec99 said:
			
		

> When is the deadline for voting?



The voting for this month will close in the last week of July........ around the 25th....... enjoy :mrgreen:


----------



## Arch (Jul 12, 2006)

only a week (or so) left to vote!...... its close again..... can you make a difference?


----------



## Funkyflame (Jul 14, 2006)

its really not easy to vote ... but i pick one out


----------



## Arch (Jul 24, 2006)

last chance to vote...... it will close later today..... thanks to everyone who voted so far..... the final votes Will count because now the runner up will also receive recognition


----------

